
Improving URLs for AMP pages - cramforce
https://amphtml.wordpress.com/2018/01/09/improving-urls-for-amp-pages/amp/
======
niftich
Dupe of:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16102996](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16102996)

~~~
mkj
If only the post had a canonical URL!

